# Wer hat schon mal bei http://www.mb-customs.de/ bestellt



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

Wer hat schon mal bei http://www.mb-customs.de/ bestellt?
Und war alles ok oder nicht?!

Ich habe am 14.06.2007 dort ein BMX bestellt und bis jetzt ist die Ware nicht angekommen die Homepage ist jetzt seit ca 4-5 Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar.
Auf E-mails wird auch nicht geantwortet.
jetzt habe ich keine BMX man bekommt keine Antworten und das Geld is auch weg.


----------



## Flowpen (21. Juni 2007)

Bei ir steht das die noch im Aufbau is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

Ja aber das ist ebend erst seit 4-5 Tagen davor war sie ja Online und eine E-Mail Bestätigung kam ja auch das ich das Geld überweisen soll.

Ich Kotze so eh so nen dreck


----------



## Aceface (21. Juni 2007)

Das ist doch gerad mal ne Woche...glaub die Ladenbesitzer oder Mitarbeiter sind auch hier im Forum aktiv. Wird sich sicher noch jemand zu Wort melden


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. Juni 2007)

musse ma bonsai goofy anschreiben oda willse seine handy nummer ?!


----------



## Big Drobin (21. Juni 2007)

also sein handy liegt zurzeit bei mir


----------



## Big Drobin (21. Juni 2007)

werd ihm das aber auch mal sagen
mit dem geld


----------



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

Danke Big Drobin


@ Aceface

Ja ich weiß das es erst eine Woche ist aber weil ebend keine E-Mail zurück kam auf eine Frage und auch kein Geld Eingang bestätigt wurde und die Homepage offline war und dann noch heute das Handy aus war ist mir das alles bisschen komisch vor gekommen.


----------



## Big Drobin (21. Juni 2007)

Also er meint das er dir schon zurückgeschrieben hat und er auf deine andresse wartet da die ware schon im lager ist und fertig zum losschicken.
Also du müsstest ihm nurnoch deine andresse geben, dann wird dein bmx so in ca.5 Tagen da sein.


----------



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

Danke Danke
also ich hab meine Adresse jetzt ihm per E-Mail geschickt aber ich habe echt keine von ihm bekommen (benutz ja MSN und es sind auch keine Mails im Junk Ordner)


----------



## Big Drobin (21. Juni 2007)

gut, ich werde es ihm sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2007)

blinky53 schrieb:


> Danke Danke
> also ich hab meine Adresse jetzt ihm per E-Mail geschickt aber ich habe echt keine von ihm bekommen (benutz ja MSN und es sind auch keine Mails im Junk Ordner)



Das Problem hab ich auch. Hotmail/MSN verschluckt bei mir ZB alle wichtigen Emails von der Uni.


----------



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

hm ok aber was gibt es denn noch so einen e-mail anbieter wo das net passiert?!


----------



## KingsCrown (26. Juni 2007)

Also ich warte auch seit 8 Wochen auf mein Laufrad. Hab mittlerweile woanders bestellt und hätte ganz gerne mein Geld zurück. Meldet sich aber weder auf dem Handy noch sonst irgendwie jemand.


----------



## blinky53 (26. Juni 2007)

Big Drobin kannst du mir bitte die Handy-Nummer  von dem seiner Mutter geben?!?!?!? (Klaudia Bingener) oder die Festnetz-Nummer das kann nicht war sein das das ein 15 jähriger macht und dann klappt da nix wenn es wenigstens gehen würde wer es mir ja Wurst aber keine ordentlichen Antworten (nur seine Adresse von zu Hause die ich nie haben will Oo) Handy ist nur aus und eben null kontakt das sind immerhin 480 Euro und langsam werd ich echt sauer.

Meine E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## hawkrider (26. Juni 2007)

Big Drobin ist im Urlaub kenne ihn aber auch weiß aber net die handy nummer vonner mum oder dad aber werde ihn mal moin ansprechen, dass das doch mal schei*e von ihm ist und das er sich mal bei dir melden soll  ahso nur mal so neben bei der ist erst 14 :-D


----------



## blinky53 (26. Juni 2007)

hätte ich gewusst das der 14  ist dann hätte ich dort gar net Bestellt.

DANKE hawkrider
(hast du von dem noch eine andere Handy Nummer? weil das Handy ist doch nur aus.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkrider (26. Juni 2007)

hab dir mal ne pm geschrieben mit der festnetz tele sonst wüsste ich keine nummer werde ihn mal moin fargen ob er ne neue handy nummer hat


----------



## KingsCrown (27. Juni 2007)

sprich ihn bitte auf meine bestellung auch mal an.


----------



## blinky53 (27. Juni 2007)

es ruft zwar aber bis jetzt ging keiner ran ich probiere es dann so 18 uhr noch mal ist das auch die richtige nummer? hawkrider??

 ich will doch nur noch meine geld zurück soll der sich das bike in arsch schieben


----------



## PeterAnus (27. Juni 2007)

tja dieser "laden" hat eben kein richtiges lager.... ich wüsste keinen artikel den er da hat...vlt n paar geekhouse rahmen und das bmx aber mehr auch nich..der junge muss die klamotten erst immer beim vertrieb direkt bestellen um sie dann zu euch schicken zu können....


----------



## blinky53 (27. Juni 2007)

Weist du wenn er das erst bestellen muss ist mir das doch egal aber man muss doch seine Kunden auch die fragen und so sachen beantworten und von alleine bescheid geben ob das geld eingegagen ist und wenn es länger dauert das ebend nicht auf lager hat weist du aber er schreibt einen nix und das ist das die ungewissheit die mich so auf regt.


----------



## KingsCrown (28. Juni 2007)

Jap ist bei mir genau das gleiche. Am Anfang war er fast jeden Tag online und so. Aber jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen kein Mucks gehört. 

Also 2 Wochen noch dann geh ich damit zum Rechtsanwalt und dann kann er sich wegen Betrugs auf was gefasst machen.


----------



## Stirni (28. Juni 2007)

darf man mit 14 das überhaupt machen?!


----------



## KingsCrown (28. Juni 2007)

Der gesamte Laden läuft über den Namen seiner Mutter. mir egal. wenn ich nicht bald mein geld sehe kriegt die family stress


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. Juni 2007)

ey da bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## Stirni (29. Juni 2007)

die bashen wir kapot altah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (30. Juni 2007)

Das klingt ja fast so, als ob der Laden nicht sehr beliebt wäre.


----------



## Hans of Dirt (30. Juni 2007)

also das lager is entweder inna hütte, aufm zimma oder an seinem fahrrad


----------



## PeterAnus (30. Juni 2007)

der hat bestimmt computer verbot von seiner mutter bekommen, deswegen kann er die mails auch nich beantworten


----------



## blinky53 (30. Juni 2007)

naja ich hab die Mutter erreicht am Freitag und Sie wusste genau die Bestellung und das bike kommt erst vom hersteller oder anderen groß verkauf und darum dauert das länger als sonst bei nem normalen shop naja sie wollte mich zwar noch ma zurück rufen weil sie dort anrufen wollte und nach fragen aber hat se net aber war ja auch freitag 18 uhr da hat se bestimmt keinen erreicht denke ma die ruft am Montag weider an wenn net rufe ich se wieder an. also abwarten und tee trinken und von nem Bike träumen


----------



## KingsCrown (1. Juli 2007)

Unter welcher Telefonnummer hast du sie erreicht? weil dann ruf ich da auch nochmal an und mach bisschen terror, dass ich mein geld wiederbekomm.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (1. Juli 2007)

haha mir wolltese mein geld auch ers nicht wiedergeben die alte schnepfe jetz bekomm ich noch 60â¬ von herr mb customs


----------



## KingsCrown (1. Juli 2007)

ich 126,90â¬ fÃ¼r ein teil, was ich nicht mehr haben will und was vermutlich auch eh nicht mehr ankommt.


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Juli 2007)

ich würd ma sagen der junge is am arsch


----------



## nein (2. Juli 2007)

er selbst (der kleine mann) ist doch eh zur zeit im urlaub... mit der katholischen jungen gemeinde im ferienlager^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Drobin (7. Juli 2007)

also er is wieder da 
denke das dass alles kla gehen wird


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (7. Juli 2007)

ich denke nicht


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. Juli 2007)

ichhab gehört das es mb customs nicht mehr gibt also ich lass dem bis zum 1.8 mit meinem geld zeit sons gibs ne anzeige.........man kann ja ne sammelanzeige machen also wer sein geld bis zum 28.7 NICHT hat bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Domas (9. Juli 2007)

lasst euch doch erstmal die nummer geben und ruft die olle zibbe an! man muss ja nicht immer alles direkt durchboxen, das ist ja für euch auch sxtra stress! (falls ihr alle schon da angerufen habt ist das natürlich ok)


----------



## Stirni (9. Juli 2007)

darf ich auch mitanzeigen,wenn ich garnix damit zutuen hab?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Juli 2007)

also ich wohn ja bei dem und kenn die alte da bringt auch gutes reden nichts......ich zitiere:Mein Sohn besorgt euch schon die Sachen so billig und jetz machse auch noch stress wenn nichts kommt bzw was falschen bla bla bla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterAnus (10. Juli 2007)

haha was für eine sinnlose aussage von der mutter


----------



## RISE (10. Juli 2007)

Dann zeigt gleich beide an.


----------



## Stirni (10. Juli 2007)

rischisch die mutter nwegn verleumdung unzo


----------



## KingsCrown (10. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte ihn gestern per ICQ anner Strippe und hab ihm auch gesagt, dass ich halt mein Geld will und wenn nicht gibts Streß. 
28.7 ist okay, Sammelanzeige bin ich dabei.


----------



## blinky53 (11. Juli 2007)

so endlich ist es da  nach über 3 Wochen. muss nur wieder bei der Frau anrufen weil keine Quittung dabe ist Oo naja


----------



## nein (15. Juli 2007)

sammelanzeigen gibt es nicht mehr...


----------



## KingsCrown (18. Juli 2007)

Dann kriegt er halt mehrere einzelne Anzeigen. Mir scheiss egal. Streß kriegt er auf jeden Fall und zwar nicht wenig...


----------



## Master_P (18. Juli 2007)

ja der hat i-net verbot und so aber schon ewig.

bestellt da am besten nix mehr...ich musste auch immer lange auf meine sachen warten.Ich kenn den persönlich und der is echt bisschen flachpfeife.

@mike:geld schon bekomm?


----------



## Master_P (18. Juli 2007)

der thread wegen tonic fab und Usb vertrieb übernimmt Mb-customs kann auch geclosed werden.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. Juli 2007)

ne er meint das bekomm ich noch also werd ichs nicht bekommen haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (19. Juli 2007)

Ja mir hat er auch versprochen das Geld wieder zu überweisen und angeblich zeigt er seinen Einspeicher jetzt an, weil der die Laufräder alle verschlampt hat etc.


----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2007)

Bei all dem verständlichen Ärger mal die Frage, warum ihr eure BMX Parts nicht einfach bei seriösen und kompetenten Shops bestellt? Gibt doch genug. Hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr euer Geld wiederbekommt.


----------



## KingsCrown (19. Juli 2007)

Weil vorher alles glatt lief...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2007)

Eben. Lenker und Vorbau hab ich auch von dort und das lief problemlos.


----------



## Master_P (21. Juli 2007)

ne stimmt nich ganz jason.Als du nämlich dein blkmrkt set bekommen hast sollte ich auch den lenker in 2 rise bekommen.Hat er aber auch nich auffe reihe gekriegt und ich hab gar kein lenker bekomm.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. Juli 2007)

naja ich hab mein geld immer noch nicht hat ja noch 8 tage zeit haha


----------



## KingsCrown (29. Juli 2007)

Gerade eben geschaut. Kein Geld. Also ich hab morgen nen Termin beim Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. Juli 2007)

jo ultimatum bis moin sons anzeige haha


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Hier entsteht eine neue Internetpräsenz bla bla bla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (8. August 2007)

gibts neuigkeiten?


----------



## wittmunder (8. August 2007)

Nein


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. November 2007)

hab auch mal ne Frage zu nem Shop...

habt einer von euch schonmal bei www.alansbmx.combestellt?

wollte nämlich mir nämlich zu weihnachten die Titan-Achsen für die Wellgo Pedale gönnen...


----------



## *Souly* (12. November 2007)

wird nur bei mir der shop nicht komplett angezeigt?


----------



## ChristophK (12. November 2007)

ich nehme an, dieses oscommerce system wurde zwar für deutschsprachige nutzer eingestellt, bzw. nicht ausgeschaltet, jedoch vom betreiber nicht auf deutsch eingerichtet...


----------



## Son (12. November 2007)

bei mir siehts auch unvollständig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. November 2007)

Die Meinungen zu Alans sind etwa so wie die zu Dans Comp. Man mag den Shop oder man hasst ihn. Alternative in UK wäre noch Pijin.


----------



## sauerlaender09 (21. September 2009)

blinky53 schrieb:


> Wer hat schon mal bei http://www.mb-customs.de/ bestellt?
> Und war alles ok oder nicht?!
> 
> Ich habe am 14.06.2007 dort ein BMX bestellt und bis jetzt ist die Ware nicht angekommen die Homepage ist jetzt seit ca 4-5 Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar.
> ...


 

Hallo Kumpel, hatte privat meine Probleme mit der Familie. Hier hast Du die neue Website: http://www.racing-planet.de/xanario...59755&sessID=e0jc85nnoenit87a9ask7chrjiotuclu


Wenn Du mir Deine email schickst, dann schicke ich Dir noch ein Zeitungsinserat von der. Du solltest auf jedenfall Anzeige erstatten.
gruss
vom sauerlaender


----------



## qam (21. September 2009)

Ich glaub die Info kommt ca. ein Jahr zu spät. Nur so ein Gefühl!


----------



## holmar (22. September 2009)

zumindest haben wir jetzt einen vertrauensvollen partner wenns um scootertuning geht. dann kann ich mich auch bald wieder auf dem mcdonalds parkplatz sehen lassen


----------



## qam (22. September 2009)

Na das ist doch auch etwas!


----------

